# New to the forum



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi there all!

Im Vanessa, I live in Southern California. I have always been a Butterfly collector because my name means Butterfly. And my mom wanted to name me that but fortunately she found out Vanessa meant Butterfly. So thankfully I got a normal name. So far I have butterflies from all over the world all bought on ebay and wherever else I could find them. Over summer I found a very small green mantis and decided not to keep it because she was so small I couldnt feed it crickets. I found another green one a bit later and was able to feed it crickets. Then she escaped somewhere in the house and I never found her again. Now I am raising a VERY healthy European Mantis I named Thor. (I didnt know if it was male or female at the beginning) I found her at work with the help of a coworker, we rescued her from the smoking section and think she wouldve been squished if I hadnt taken her home. Now I have 3 eggs and more to come Im sure.

Either way I love the forum here and am excited to have found so many other Mantis lovers.

See ya around!


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.nessasplace.com/main.phpg2_view...p;g2_itemId=963

I dont know if it works but theres a link to a picture of my healthy girl. She has her own album on my web site.  

If it doesnt work you can just go to www.nessasplace.com and look at the 2nd row for the 2nd album. It's titled Thor


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2006)

The first link doesn't work but I saw her pics on the other. Shes a good looking mantis. I may be interested in some of her nymphs once they hatch.


----------



## wuwu (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome fellow southern californian!


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum vanessa!


----------

